# Thinking about starting a saltwater tank



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

interested in finding out the cheapest and easiest way to get into the salt water game, not looking to get to crazy right away just something i can make look cool and have a few invertebrates.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

tank (fot)
salt
filter
heater

all in for a 20G $60 i guess?

what's your budget


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yet to be determined just trying to get a rough idea and numbers, almost got the wife convinced. She wants to get tree frogs but if i can get a saltwater set up for cheaper or somewhere close i can get her to fund a new tank for me.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Be careful, saltwater is not cheap and you will find lots of expenses you hadn't anticipated. My first set up cost many times more than I was told it would and it was a crappy set up. If you want to keep healthy livestock, you need to spend some money to do it.

That being said, look at a used set up. You can save a lot of money that way and get enough to have a successful tank. Good luck


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

oh i know its not going to be cheap i was thinking of getting used or an all in one starter kit, im anticipating it could be up to a year before being completed. I would prefer a self contained unit as i dont have a ton of space but im going to consider all my options


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I would put a estimate at about $1000 for a decent setup in the 20-40G range


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

careful going into salt, freshwater may not be so interesting anymore....after seeing all these live and colorful corals, rocks and little creatures like the starfish... jk


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

My startup I estimated at 2-300 for the additional bits and I already had the tank and lights

I think I am over $1000 now. It's WAY more adictive than fresh.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I set up a 16-gallon Fish Only With Live Rock tank back in December 2010, and here are my costs, from memory (all costs are approximate):

- Tank + Stand: from previous freshwater setup, 90$ from Big Al's

- Filter: 20$ HOB, also from previous setup

- Salt: 50 gallons worth, 20$

- Sand: aragonite sugar-sized, 20$

- Live Rock: 2 pieces, about 10 lbs total, 40$

- Refractometer + 75W Heater: from MOPS.CA, 90$

Total "hardware" cost: 280$.

Cycled for about 6 weeks before adding livestock:

- 2 Trochus snails: 7$
- 2 cerith and 2 nassarius snails: 8$?
- 2 Ocellaris Clownfish and 1 peppermint shrimp (MIA, presumed dead): 40$
- 2 Red Mangroves: 10$
- Big bag of Chaeto: 5$

Total livestock cost: 70$

Then I added some more hardware:

- maxi-jet 400: 25$, my first attempt at flow
- hydor nano 240: 30$, my latest attempt, replaced the maxi-jet above

Total setup cost, up to now: approximately *400$*

(And now, as I write this, I realize it's more than I had thought. Good thing my wife doesn't read these boards!)

If I had to redo the tank:

- I would go with a shallow sand bed, which would have used less than half a bag of sand. Chaeto is already very good at nutrient export, and deep sand beds don't look good.

- Gotten the chaeto earlier. My nitrates were about 20-40ppm, which might have caused the death of my peppermint shrimp.  My nitrates are consistently undetectable since I got the chaeto.

- I wouldn't have bought the maxi-jet powerhead. The hydor 240 pump works perfectly.

Things I would like to do:

- Set up some kind of sump or refugium for my chaeto
- Get another small, colorful, hardy fish.
- I would like to get another shrimp, but I'm afraid of losing it as well, especially with how expensive marine shrimps are.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheapest way is to not get into saltwater at all...

Like everyone else has mentioned, it will cost you substantially more than what you may have aniticpated.

But since you say you'll be doing this over a year, it gives you plenty of time to collect used equipment at good prices.

Have you set yourself a budget?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

If you are looking to get into saltwater, figure out what you wanna keep. If you want to get corals, its gonna cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

not wanting to get to crazy right away just want something that is nice to look at with some invertebrates and maybe a cowfish lol. As far as budget goes im going to try and raise as much as i can on a monthly basis, im beginning to wonder if i should let go of my 55g or convert it.  after checking my al's points balance and other stuff ive bought from the beginning of last year to this point ive spent about 2 grand on my freshwater stuff


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

the cowfish would probably eat the inverts... and you'd need a larger tank... around 40 or more (depends on species), which would work for your 55g tank.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ah i see well my hearts not set on them just saw some at als today they are one odd little fish


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

maybe look in to what hosts maxi mini anemones...
I know sexy shrimp, porcelain crabs and some varieties of commensal shrimp do... 
but other than sexys they don't really move much once they host the nem. 

mmm other cool inverts would be harlequin shrimps, might not like them after you find out what they eat.... starfish

or there are mantis shrimp

rock shrimp - they look cool when they hover above the rock work...

or a pistol shrimp and goby pair?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

mantis shrimp are what spurred me to look at a saltwater tank lol


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

oh.... well you can just do a mantis tank... I saw a macroalgae tank that houses a mantis and fish with little problems (it would have to be a smasher and not a spearer though)

but if you don't want the planted macroalgae tank... you don't really need "reef" lighting, just lights that you are happy with.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can I recommend a good deal from another member - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20499


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Went the biocube route, and I am pretty sure it cost me an arm and a leg, but i thoroughly enjoy the saltwater aquarium! Now, the next step..... when to upgrade.....


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea im thinking from what ive been hearing it mite be time to sell off my 55 and buy a complete set up. i dont think im going to have enough time or money to take care of it, my planted shrimp tanks basically take care of themselves so i can keep those.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so i managed to convince the wife to let me use the old credit card any suggestions for online sites or a stores with good deals.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

mrobson said:


> so i managed to convince the wife to let me use the old credit card any suggestions for online sites or a stores with good deals.


lol that-a-boy!

Now you're talking!

Have you thought about an all in one?

http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41&products_id=158


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i am a total newb when it comes to saltwater so im open to all suggestions, all my freshwater tanks have been low tech. I didnt get off easy in the new tank negotiations i have to get rid of my 55g and i have to get a clown fish and anemone for her.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

An all in one would help you get started atleast. 

Then you can learn as you go.

If you don't mind a little customization, then I recommend Liz's 75gal setup. You'll still need to pick up a return pump, protein skimmer, powerheads, lighting, salt, test kits, etc. The list can keep going but we can get into more of that later.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea i was looking at it she has a pretty nice tank, i was planning on seeing what all the other stuff is going to cost but she may be a bit to far for me. Im going to try and not rush into this and do it right so i dont end up depressed and broke lol


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I recommend that you buy used equipment and live rock to get the best bang for your buck. However, only buy from someone that has a reputation in the salt water hobby. Someone that posts equipment for sale and no one knows them or it is their first post I would be leary of. 
Visually, if a system is full of algae then that kinda indicates how they maintained their equipment - not good! 

This hobby can be an expense but it doesn't have to break the bank with careful planning and researching.
HTH and good luck,
Liz


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

what do you guys think about this

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23569&highlight=saltwater


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Price is great - light is not great. It has power compact bulbs - really useless for a SW system - maybe useful for a fish only tank?

You want to look for a light that you can keep anything under - ie/ you want to avoid buying a light that you will have to upgrade at a later date. The lighting is one of most expensive parts of a SW system so my suggestion is buy something that you only have to buy once.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

How much space do you have to work with? Might help determine the size of your tank...

Knowing what I know now... Id rather have a long + short tank....


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

well since ive been told my 55g has to go if i want a salt ive got its space to work with its a standard 4' tank, i cant go to big though as it will have to sit upstairs, im not allowed a big one until i finish the basement lol


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

can you drill the 55gl and turn it into a saltwater?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

my guy from my LFS is guna come by and let me know i wish i had a tank yesterday but the wife is making me take my time with it.


----------

